# Leaking EHEIM 2262



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

Short Version - I moved an EHEIM 2262 from a 20gallon I was using to cycle it to a new 240 that is pretty tall (27 tall tank on 30in tall stand).

I had to rig a little elbow style thing on the output tubing to fit it all under the stand. Turn it on, everything working great.

I come back two hours later and the top of the filter is full of water - there is a slow drip coming from the pump itself. Right where the little elbow is that connects to the filter.

So I take it apart and figure my elbow contraption might have been restricting water flow so close to the output that maybe some water was flowing back and flooding the impeller chamber. I have no clue if that is even a real thing.

I take apart the elbow...go with just the tube bent at a slight angle to fit. Turn it on - SUPER slow drip. So close but still dripping.

I remove the pump, re-attach it sideways so the output it shooting out the side and put the tubes on so there is no angle or bend or anything. Still leaking.

I curse, go to sleep, and wake up this morning. I just plugged it in and (knock on wood) the drip has stopped. But that isn't necessarily all that reassuring since who knows when it will come back.

My question is - anybody experience this problem? My next step was to take the filter out, re-attach the pump so it's back to shooting vertically and then keep it outside the stand. BUT, I'm not sure if the tank is just too tall. The water pressure coming out sure doesn't seem to be affected, but would the tanks height cause something to happen like this? Like too much water coming in and not enough going out so the impeller can't keep up?


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

Sorry - 2nd question.

If the problem is too much water coming in can I just slightly engage the quick disconnect on the input tube to slow it down?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

2nd question first, DO NOT close the input valve (quick disconnect) to control the flow.

1st question, can you tell if the leak is coming from the 90 degree fitting that screws into the impeller cover, or is it coming from the impeller cover itself, or is it coming from the elbow that inserts into the filter lid?

I occasionally run into this problem when I clean the pump on my 2262. Either I didn't screw the 90 degree fitting into the impeller cover until snug (never crank it in tightly) or I forgot to apply a bit of lube to the o-ring seal on that fitting.


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok great - don't close it. Thanks.

The leak seems to be coming from within the impeller shaft - which I guess means it's the seal that blocks the impeller from the outside world. That little lid has an 0-ring on it but no independent locking mechanism so only that extra little plastic piece is holding it on once you twist it under the locks. Make sense?

The leak could be coming from the o-ring on the elbow I suppose. once it's all set-up it's hard to tell one way or the other. I put some lube on the impeller o-ring, but didn't apply any to the elbow o-ring.

The elbow itself is screwed in tightly. I maybe cranked it in tight - is that a major issue? I didn't use tools or anything, but I screwed it in as tight as I could once I noticed this leak issue. If that is a major issue I can unhook everything and redo that I guess.

The weird thing is that this filter had been running for 3 months no problem. I literally unplugged it and an hr later just plugged it back in. I didn't open the impeller chamber or do anything. Perhaps the o-rings had time to dry out, or the filter got knocked on something in the move.


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

Just looked again - I was confused. The leak is for sure not coming from the elbow connection. It's coming from within the plastic cover that locks in to keep the impeller chamber closed.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Any fitting that has an o-ring around the threaded portion of the fitting only needs to be hand tight. The o-ring is performing the sealing to prevent water leakage. There is a danger of cracking the pump cover port if the fitting is over-tight.

It is possible you may have to replace the o-ring for the pump cover if it is damaged, nicked or flattened in any way. There also could be a little bit of debris trapped between the o-ring and the impeller cavity that is not allowing a good seal.

Occasionally I get lucky and can just re-lube the o-ring and my leak stops but I have had to replace it once since it wouldn't seal at all. I did a rough comparison of a new and used o-ring and the new was definitely thicker and rounder than the old.

Is this a new or used filter? I've only had to replace the o-ring on the used filters I've purchased.


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

Filter is about 2 months old. It's been running just fine all that time on a 20g.

Is there anything to my thinking that this has to do with the amount of water flowing? It's for sure having to pump water about 2x as far up as it was before, and the water is coming down 2x faster with the added gravity. Could it just be overloading and causing a back-up in the propeller chamber? Seems like the seal should still hold though.

I lubed the seal last night and it still leaked. But it's been up and running all day today with no leak (knock on wood). I'm probably still going to replace the seal and cap just so I can sleep easier at night. Although the drip was miniscule and slow, it's kind of scary. Don't want it popping open or something.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

My responses to your questions are in red font.



Bevo5 said:


> Filter is about 2 months old. It's been running just fine all that time on a 20g.
> 
> That is a 'new' filter in my opinion and should not require a new o-ring BUT if you can't stop the leak, replace the o-ring. Honestly, I can't even imagine using a 2262 on a 20G.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok thanks for all the help. This is my first experience with a 2262 after years and years of 2217's.....where the only concern is making sure the top o-ring is fitted properly and you're good to go.

I'm replacing the o-rings just to be on the safe side.

As for the 2262 on a 20 - there was pretty impressive water movement. I also had a 2217 on there at the same time. I was using the 20 to get a head start on cycling the filters before the bigger tank arrived. And no fish were harmed in the cycling of the filters....


----------



## momentumstrategies (2 mo ago)

I am having the same issue, can not figure out the part number for the o-ring. Anyone had luck finding it?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Does this help?
Eheim Classic 1500XL - 2262 Canister Filter Parts (eheimsupport.com)


----------

